# Scolopendra Cingulata Questions



## Tarantel (Jul 1, 2011)

I am new to this message board and I want to ask some questions about Scolopendra cingulata. First, should I get one? I've heard they are good beginner centipedes. I have hermit crabs, hissing cockroaches, and a scorpion so I'm somewhat experienced. Second, how bad is the sting from one? I have heard it isn't as bad as that of other centipedes. I have two cats and a dog and they have never seemed interested in my scorpion who I keep in my closet. Third, how do you care for one? I have only found one caresheet on the internet and one caresheet is not enough. I was thinking about buying a large critter keeper and putting the centipede in that, and then putting the critter keeper in a ten gallon tank for extra security, then putting that in my dark closet with the scorpion and shutting the door. Fourth, do they need any light or heat?


----------



## Crysta (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey there, I kept this species since 2007 to 2010
I've been bit by it, it's not horrible like a bad bee sting. I was more fascinated when it happened then anything lol
Just some damp peat moss 5inches or so, something to hide under,
and a waterdish. Container that seals well with lots of holes for ventilation. Keep it around the cooler side. 
Then throw it some crickets. lol


----------



## Tarantel (Jul 1, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Hey there, I kept this species since 2007 to 2010
> I've been bit by it, it's not horrible like a bad bee sting. I was more fascinated when it happened then anything lol
> Just some damp peat moss 5inches or so, something to hide under,
> and a waterdish. Container that seals well with lots of holes for ventilation. Keep it around the cooler side.
> Then throw it some crickets. lol


Thanks. How often should I feed it?


----------



## Longleglover (Jul 2, 2011)

*Oh man*

Now you have me wanting one.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 2, 2011)

Tarantel said:


> Thanks. How often should I feed it?


once a week, 2 cricks or so.


----------



## Tarantel (Jul 2, 2011)

Can I feed superworms or mealworms instead? What about humidity?


----------



## Crysta (Jul 3, 2011)

Tarantel said:


> Can I feed superworms or mealworms instead? What about humidity?


I dont measure humidity with any of my animals
as i said before i use damp peatmoss along with a waterdish, this creates sufficiant humidity. to make sure the peatmoss stays damp just pour a lil water in it every now and then. (dont overflow it)
and yes you can feed any captive bred insect you'd like. i was just giving you an estimate. these guys get fat quickly, so be sure not to overfeed


----------



## mma316 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I'll be making this species the next that I'll be acquiring. I googled a care sheet, I hope it helps.

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/S-cingulata.html


----------



## Tarantel (Jul 6, 2011)

That is the only caresheet that seems to be on the internet. I have read it. Thanks anyway.


----------

